# Pork Neck Bones



## Ivy

I bought pork neck bones yesterday. When I was trying to cut them to size the bones are too hard to cut through. Will the dogs be able to eat them easily as a meal or should it be a recreational thing? They look really good and meaty.


----------



## magicre

tyti said:


> I bought pork neck bones yesterday. When I was trying to cut them to size the bones are too hard to cut through. Will the dogs be able to eat them easily as a meal or should it be a recreational thing? They look really good and meaty.


if you bought the whole neck....then throw it on the floor and be prepared to giggle....or come over to my house and watch my dogs wrestle with lamb necks...

it gives them quite the work out.

i wouldn't cut them....


----------



## Ivy

They're pretty big, lol. 
It's way too much for Hank (well, once he gets to the point of getting them)


----------



## DaneMama

I wouldn't try and cut them either. I'm personally not a fan of pork neck bones....too much bone and not enough meat for the price.


----------



## Ivy

These look pretty meaty, I got them at .59/lb.


----------



## magicre

i love watching my dogs eat a lamb neck....









is that about the size of your pork necks?

my pug goes wild over them and he's only 18 lbs.


----------



## Ivy

They look like this but bigger and meatier:


----------



## magicre

cleaver and mallet : )

or band saw.


----------



## Ivy

If I need a cleaver and mallet or a band saw to cut up the pork necks, can the dogs even chew up the bones? or do they just pick and tear the meat off then take the bones away for recreational use for later on? LOL Now i'm picturing myself using my husbands bandsaw for pork bones, LOL.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Personally, the only bones I ever actually cut are poultry. Anything else I only cut at the joints. If the piece is still gigantic, I'll let Ania go at it until she has consumed a respectable amount, then take it away for another time.


----------



## RaisingWolves

Ania's Mommy said:


> If the piece is still gigantic, I'll let Ania go at it until she has consumed a respectable amount, then take it away for another time.



This is exactly how I handle large edible bones. :smile: 
My senior boxer will quit on his own, but my pup will chew until the whole bone is finished if I allow her. I have no problems with food aggression. They know I am in control of the food.


----------



## DaneMama

Those are nice looking neck bones. Those I'd actually buy, they would keep the girls busy for a while! The only ones I have seen are cut into small chunks with hardly any meat on them :frown:


----------



## magicre

Ania's Mommy said:


> Personally, the only bones I ever actually cut are poultry. Anything else I only cut at the joints. If the piece is still gigantic, I'll let Ania go at it until she has consumed a respectable amount, then take it away for another time.


we do that, too...especially with some of the goat pieces we have....


----------



## magicre

DaneMama said:


> Those are nice looking neck bones. Those I'd actually buy, they would keep the girls busy for a while! The only ones I have seen are cut into small chunks with hardly any meat on them :frown:



we learned early on not to buy the ones you're talking about.

i was teasing about the band saw...but i've been known to cleaver/mallet a few things...


----------



## Ivy

magicre said:


> i was teasing about the band saw


Oh, ha ha LMAO...okay...I thought you were serious and I was laughing here all to myself about it :tongue1:


----------



## magicre

tyti said:


> Oh, ha ha LMAO...okay...I thought you were serious and I was laughing here all to myself about it :tongue1:


i'm sorry, sometimes i get silly......don't tell anyone, but there are times when i want to just for the heck of it. LOL


----------



## G_slave01

I just tried a pork neck for the 1st time last Saturday. It was also large piece with some decent meat on it. After she had about 1/3 of it I traded it for some meat. She managed it just fine but I didn't care for the splintery bones. Not sure if I would try it again. For the price it might not be that good a value either (1.50 lb). Too bad, as I have about 5 lbs in the freezer. I actually think it might be better suited for a small dog who would have to work on pulling & tearing the meat from the bone rather than consuming the bone.


----------



## CavePaws

The first time I fed pork neck bones I attempted to cut them with a saw. Never, ever, ever again will I feed those darn things (unless I came across some like you've got) I did it thinking that the dogs would eat them and leave what bone they couldn't chew behind...Nope, they all ate their entire piece.

Those neck bones you've got there are AWESOME - WAY better than mine were. I would feed them, but I'd take the bone away after a while -with my dogs- as the bone is just too hard for my guys to digest.


----------



## Northwoods10

Not a fan of pork necks.....even if they do have a nice amount of meat on them. I bought a 30# box of them when I started out feeding raw and only fed 4 of them. I gave the rest away to a friend. 

Now that I'm a little more experienced with raw feeding....I may try them again. But, they'd have to be pretty darn meaty and I'd for sure only let them eat a portion of it then take it away. 

Good luck, yours look to be pretty nice!


----------



## CorgiPaws

I've learned that buying pork necks bones in most grocery stores is a no no. They are generally cut far too small for my dogs, as they need them to fit in the little packaging. BUT, the neck bones I buy in bulk from a meat company I can get uncut, and they are acceptable and usually have more meat on them. 
Even so, I prefer lamb necks.


----------

